

Montreal company is the next big innovation in charging you more at the movies - kolemcrae
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/montreal-company-is-the-next-big-innovation-in-charging-you-more-at-the-movies-2011-05-09

======
abbasmehdi
Movies going the way of the airlines.

~~~
jamesbritt
The difference, though, is that past a certain distance there is no good
alternative to flying.. You either take a plane or stay home (more or less).

Movie theatres are fighting all sorts of alternatives. They can (and do) gouge
on some things, but that only works if they can get you into the building in
the first place. Gimmicks like 3D and shake-O-vision or whatever are meant to
just that.

~~~
abbasmehdi
Agreed, a lot more elastic demand in most cases.

Flying hasn't gotten much more expensive, it’s just gotten bad and it sucks as
an experience!! In the late 80's and 90's you'd get awesome service and food,
flight attendants happy and delighted, you’d feel like a VIP a bit, now
airlines seem to be nickel and diming you like a used car sales person or a
street urchin, their staff is way underpaid and that spills over to the
customer – flight attends are obviously mad. You just come out with a bad
taste in your mouth. This industry has failed to create any kind of loyalty
(other than air miles), where its customers are ready to switch at a $5
difference. Virgin seems to be breaking that mold.

Someone, please invent an electric plane that can take solar charge, absorb
energy from static friction through the atmosphere, and/or lightning strikes
that fall on airplanes (apparently) all the time. Or just cut to the chase and
create teleportation. Ok, realistically, just build high speed electric rails
that go 300 mph. :-)

~~~
jamesbritt
* now airlines seem to be nickel and diming you like a used car sales person or a street urchin, *

It least those people are a bit polite and might even look you in the eye.

TSA says you can't carry on a decent amount of hair product or nail clippers,
so passengers are forced to check bags just to travel with common items.
Airlines decide, hey, guess what? Checked bags are gonna cost you.

If there's a real need to change pricing to account for increased costs then
OK, but in that case the airlines should be upfront about what they're doing
and why. Don't quietly shrink leg room to squeeze more people onto plans, or
inch up the cost for this or that, or drop amenities in dribs and drabs.

It's the weaselling that leaves such a bad taste, not that circumstances make
things more expensive.

At least with the movies you pretty much know what to expect and what it will
cost. And at least with things like 3D the industry might be trying to improve
the experience, something I don't see the airlines doing.

